# Guinny was missing!



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Guinness was missing today for about an hour and a half. I let him out into the backyard(it's totally fenced) and went back inside to answer the phone(we put an offer on a business and I couldn't miss the call) when I got back he was gone. I ran up and down the street and couldn't find him. I was totally bawling. I knocked on doors and got neighbors and my post lady to help. I went back to the house and saw in my back fence in the corner there was a small hole, probally done by my biggerdog tryingto get the neighbors cats. We ran to the other street and started knocking on doors. The people right behind me saw him and said he was in the vacant lot down the street, then they yelled and said he went back into the yard when he heard me. Poor guy was probally confused and couldn't figure out how to get back home before. Anyways, ran home and found him in the front yard. He was sooo happy. Making all sorts of grunting noises and squeeling!! He's grounded though!!. No more going outside by himself. And Mommy needs a drink!!  Please watch your babies. They can fit through the smallest of spaces that you may not even notice. They are vulnerable to cars, birds, bigger dogs, and people who may just want to keep a free small dog. This could have turned out so bad for us. I'm still really upset that I just about lost him. Thank God we found him. I'm going to go cuddle him now.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS! 
What a fright, so glad he got back home safe.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm glad he's back home safe.
Now get that fence fixed ASAP!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my I know that feeling I have called & called my babies sometimes & when they don't come I panic  Thank Heavens he's back


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

That is my nightmare! I'm so glad it had a happy ending.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

it's the worst feeling isn't it. Complete and total panic. He's sleeping on the couch like nothing happened and I'm still crying at the thought of losing him.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG how awful...
I am glad you found him. 
I lost Triny once we were frantic and after a while and after checking under the bed covers we found her laying ther with not a care in the world...I was fantic.


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so glad you found your baby. I know the panick feeling when you cannot find them. You are frantically yelling and calling them and they do not answer. It is like loosing your child in the shopping mall - same feeling.


I lost Chico once when he was a puppy - only 11 weeks old. Hubby left the garage door open and I thought Chico ran out. I big relief came when I found him sound asleep behind the washing machine. Two things happened since that day - a wire dog run now blocks the area of the washer and dryer (laundry room is his sleep/play area) and I never let him out in the backyard without me.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow! What a story! I'm so so happy you were able to find him! And my goodness it's amazing how many people tried to help! 
Welcome Home Guinny!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm getting hubby to fix the hole that was dug and I'm going to buy a cordless phone! I must be the last person on earth not to have one!! And we are going to have to do perimetrer(sp?) checks to make sure no more holes are dug!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

iluvmyvikin said:


> Wow! What a story! I'm so so happy you were able to find him! And my goodness it's amazing how many people tried to help!
> Welcome Home Guinny!


I think they were helping because there was this freaky-haired bawling lady in her pajamas yelling at the top of her lungs, limping down the street in her post-op shoe. They just wanted to get me off the street before anyone else saw me!!  Actually I have great neighbors,friends, and a great mail lady!!And they all know how crazy I am about my animals!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

lol! such a funny mental picture! 
i'm surprised you didn't find him like the photo in your siggy -- "Prince Guinny of B.C."


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh wow that must've been horrible ... I'd be completely frantic if Yoshi went missing


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

O my goodness i'm glad you found him! There's a hole somewhere in the fence at my bf's parents house that peanut kept sliping through. But he would just come around to the front of the house and run around while my bf was fixing his car. We still haven't found the hole, so now his parents call peanut houdini.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh poor Guinny!!! I'm so glad he's home ok!! Poor little pooch!! Give him extra kisses tonight!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

How very scared you and Guinness must have been! Thank goodness he is home safe and sound. I cannot even begin to imagine the fear you all must have felt. So happy all is well.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

How very scary! and then of course, we panic so we're yelling and that scares them and they run the other way... One time Tucker pulled when I wasn't paying attention and I dropped the leash, we were in the apartment complex so he wasn't close to the street but he did run right into the lot. I was frantic, calling him and running after him trying to step on the leash. poor baby was scared to death but I just panicked!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh my gosh, how scary!! I'm so happy he's back home safe and sound.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awww I am so glad you got Guinny back safe and sound. I think I would have grounded too lol.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

chizilla got out once. My parents have a chainlink fence with a gate in it. He was able to squeeze out of the gap between the 2 gates... it's not very big... but then again neither is he apparently


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh gosh that must've been soo scary!! Thank goodness you found him, and rather quickly too!!
I would be a wreck if I ever lost Carl!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I just read this an saw it !!!!Omg! I'm so glad you found him and everything is ok!! I know how you feel it takes awhile for the feeling to leave!! I'm so so glad everything is ok!


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

That is so scary. I am so glad you found him.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

We lost Stewie once. We were house sitting for some friends. They had a fenced yard, but a small hole under the gate. I kept a good eye on him the whole time we stayed there until they came back home & we were visiting for a minute while the doggies were playing outside. It was soo scary! Especially since we didn't know the neighborhood! But luckily Sammie is quite smart and knows what "Go find Stewie" means! She led us right to him! He was just wandering around at the end of their street! Little Brat!

I'm very glad you found him!  I know what a relief it must have been to find him safe & sound.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh goodness, thats so scary!
Thank god he's safe and well though


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

guinnypigsmom said:


> I'm going to buy a cordless phone! I must be the last person on earth not to have one!! !!


Glad you found Guinny, you're not the only people without a mobile phone, we havent ever had one yet and thought we were the only people without one.


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

Very scary. My yorkie..once found a hole out of our fence..then walked around to the front of our house and barked at the front door. We filled that hole! It's very scary, even just for a minute.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

poor guinny


----------

